# changing a SpeedStream 5100 ip address



## evilgoddude (May 22, 2005)

ok, here's the deal. i got SBC DSL with a speedstream 5100 dsl modem. i'm wondering if you can change the dsl modem's ip address from the default 192.168.0.1 to something else. why you ask?

i have a palm pilot with bluetooth. i want to let my palm surf the web. with my current hardware, what i would do is set up internet connection sharing on my computer, and the palm connects to the pc through bluetooth. the catch: in order for it to work, nothing on the entire network can have an ip address of 192.168.0.1

am i just screwed, or can it be done?


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

According to the user manual ("SpeedStream5100.pdf") the default IP address is 192.168.254.254 and you can re-set it as you wish (as per the section on "Configure DHCP" under Setup/DHCP pg 57 of the user manual).
However if you are using internet connection sharing (ICS) on the PC you will have a potential clash between that and the router as ICS acts as a DHCP server by default as does the router.


----------

